# improving standard exhaust



## jabiqq (Apr 24, 2016)

Can someone advise what are the options for upgrading/modifying the stock exhaust on 2.0 TFSI S-Line Quattro - to retain the quietness for normal driving, but improve the sound in dynamic mode? And to do it with reasonable budget, if possible?


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Downpipe,legal and about 800€


----------



## jabiqq (Apr 24, 2016)

Thanks ManuTT, can you point me in the right direction? Do you recommend any particular make? I`ll need to see what`s available in the UK.
1. Supersprint won`t be legal
2. Milltek SSXAU585? https://www.part-box.com/ssxau585-m...w-sports-cat?search=SSXAU585&description=true >> this is around £1,120
3. Scorpion http://www.ghostbikes.com/13968-scorpion-exhaust-turbo-downpipe-sports-cat-audi-tts-mk3-15-.html around £600
Any other options?

Can you confirm if Scorpion will fit and be legal? (EC Approved: No) It seems that in the UK it doesn`t need to be EC approved, but should be legal as it`s not a de-cat.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

If you buy it with the cat, 200 cells, it's legal but you should read the description drl any brand.
Milltek is a good product and offers legal and not legal downpipe..
Actually one product has the same quality of another, important thing is only the legal part but until you keep the cat, you won't have problem for the exhaust check


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I'd be looking at something like this..


----------



## jabiqq (Apr 24, 2016)

I`m going for the Scorpion downpipe, it`s only £511 inc. vat and delivery at the moment (BF deal). I spoke to my mechanic this morning & he`s happy to fit it..


----------



## JCS_AutoID (Apr 10, 2016)

jabiqq said:


> I`m going for the Scorpion downpipe, it`s only £511 inc. vat and delivery at the moment (BF deal). I spoke to my mechanic this morning & he`s happy to fit it..


Let us know how it sounds, I'm dead interested in this.


----------



## thanasis.mpougon (Sep 28, 2015)

OP check Remus as well.Trully liked the sound on the youtube video even more than supersprint's(imo)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jabiqq (Apr 24, 2016)

I can only see axle-back and cat-back from Remus: https://www.remus.eu/sport-exhaust-...ipes-with-2-integrated-electrical-valves.html.
Anyway, Scorpion ordered, I`ll let you know how I get on.


----------



## thanasis.mpougon (Sep 28, 2015)

Cool!waiting for exhaust video as well!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ashstan (Jun 24, 2016)

Also interested in this. Try and record a before and after. Should be useful. Might get one myself

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jabiqq (Apr 24, 2016)

We`ll see. I`d be quite happy with something similar:


----------



## Phoenixred (Sep 2, 2016)

I have installed a Remus sports exhaust on my 2016 TTS. When not in sport mode still quiet on the motorway etc but adds a very nice base note when unchanging and driving hard.


----------



## Soundside (Aug 1, 2016)

I'm also very interested in this. Been thinking about ABT downpipe or catback as well as Milltek catback. But IMHO the cost is too high. A downpipe from lets say milltek will just be bolt-on right? No cutting or anything. And the electronic exhaust flaps will work as usual?


----------



## jabiqq (Apr 24, 2016)

Car picked up from the mechanic today (Fri am-Tue pm!). They struggled a bit with removing the old downpipe (4.5h total), but managed in the end. Well.. according to my mechanic, the TT now sounds "rather meaty".. and he drives a V8 Pontiac Trans Am. Only managed a short test drive around the city today. In sport mode and when revved a bit higher, dgs farts are just hilarious (& they`ve got a bit rougher). Overall, there is a very noticable difference (drilled air box may be also contributing). I`ll try the car tomorrow on the motorway, but I think now it`s just right - sounds great. It feels like the car got faster & I can finally operate manual mode with paddles more by listening to the car, rather than looking at the rev counter. Before & after video coming very shortly. So far so good! 
PS. Revo stage 1 coming on Thursday.


----------



## Ashstan (Jun 24, 2016)

jabiqq said:


> Car picked up from the mechanic today (Fri am-Tue pm!). They struggled a bit with removing the old downpipe (4.5h total), but managed in the end. Well.. according to my mechanic, the TT now sounds "rather meaty".. and he drives a V8 Pontiac Trans Am. Only managed a short test drive around the city today. In sport mode and when revved a bit higher, dgs farts are just hilarious (& they`ve got a bit rougher). Overall, there is a very noticable difference (drilled air box may be also contributing). I`ll try the car tomorrow on the motorway, but I think now it`s just right - sounds great. It feels like the car got faster & I can finally operate manual mode with paddles more by listening to the car, rather than looking at the rev counter. Before & after video coming very shortly. So far so good!
> PS. Revo stage 1 coming on Thursday.


nice looking forward to the video try get the farts on there too. I love them  im going book for revo after xmas let me know how it goes. Also i was speaking to the technician he said he can make the farts louder with the remap

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

I'm gonna install the milltek (already had one and satisfied) with stage 2 in the half of January so I'll tell you something soon.
these parts, legal version or not, are not the problem...the problem is the exhaust gas exam..I don't know if you have this check but I do.
to pass it, don't go below 200cell cat, but if you know the mechanic is even better!!
anyway, milltek is a perfect product, remus or supersprint too but are overpriced and more directed to a race use or very tuned cars..then, I don0t like to change the TT sound too much!! I love it and you can recognise it from far


----------



## adr1ch (Jun 13, 2016)

Really looking forward to this! Was looking for a decat downpipe myself seeing as though I won't need an MOT for a while.


----------



## Ashstan (Jun 24, 2016)

ManuTT said:


> I'm gonna install the milltek (already had one and satisfied) with stage 2 in the half of January so I'll tell you something soon.
> these parts, legal version or not, are not the problem...the problem is the exhaust gas exam..I don't know if you have this check but I do.
> to pass it, don't go below 200cell cat, but if you know the mechanic is even better!!
> anyway, milltek is a perfect product, remus or supersprint too but are overpriced and more directed to a race use or very tuned cars..then, I don0t like to change the TT sound too much!! I love it and you can recognise it from far


what downpipe are you installing manu? Sport cat or decat?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

sport cat 200cell

decat is too risky for the police, anche the exhaust gas check, race would be the better compromise because it has the same cat if you open the bonnet but there is the possibility of the decay error and obviously you won't pass the check.

so the sport cat remains perfect for a stage 2, to increase power and save the turbo life!


----------



## jabiqq (Apr 24, 2016)

Manu, do you reckon for stage 2, an upgraded intercooler is neccessary or not? For UK, so not too hot.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

For your weather Isn't necessary don't worry! Unless you go for a future stage 3 changing the turbo and the fuel pump so it may be more useful!
Obviously, change the intercooler will improve the all stage and will give you other 20cv at least..but change it depends most from the temperatures


----------



## jabiqq (Apr 24, 2016)

Back from the tuners today. Revo stage 2 done. I think they applied conservative settings / low boost (95ron), but the difference is still tremendous. With the downpipe, the car is quite transformed. I have new tyres at the back (120 miles, Rainsport 3, two punctures at the same time!) and dynamically joining the traffic today in dynamic/sport with slightly turned wheels (from stop), I felt like I had 4 wheel spin (traction control on!) on dryish tarmac - had to back off and correct! Need to be careful with the throttle (don`t floor it guys with wheels turned :twisted: )! It really should come like that from the factory. It seems that now the traction is the factor, rather than the car.
PS. Can the TT oversteer on heavy throttle like a RWD? It certainly felt like that! It never happened before..


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Can oversteer only on a road very slippery..but not because of the most power on the rear, only because once you have started to drift, you can keep it accelerating avoiding the system to move traction on the front (since over steering is a lose of traction on the rear..)you have to try it!
I get it the more torque, but stage 2 starts to push hard even 200rpm after the stage 1 and almost 500 the stock map..so I think you have pressed too much the pedal ahahaha


----------



## jabiqq (Apr 24, 2016)

Haha.. I wish I had Chris Harris skills! 



plus:


----------



## Stanyer (Jun 24, 2015)

ManuTT said:


> sport cat 200cell
> 
> decat is too risky for the police, anche the exhaust gas check, race would be the better compromise because it has the same cat if you open the bonnet but there is the possibility of the decay error and obviously you won't pass the check.
> 
> so the sport cat remains perfect for a stage 2, to increase power and save the turbo life!


quick question do TTS downpipes fit the TT i can only find TTS downpipes has anyone got any links? Cheers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jabiqq (Apr 24, 2016)

The Scorpion downpipe for TTS I ordered, fitted fine to a Quattro TT.
http://www.ghostbikes.com/13968-scorpion-exhaust-turbo-downpipe-sports-cat-audi-tts-mk3-15-.html


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

It's the same for all 2.0 TFSI quattro like S3 TT TTs..the only difference is from Quattro or not


----------



## Stanyer (Jun 24, 2015)

Cheers guys i thought that was the case

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stanyer (Jun 24, 2015)

jabiqq said:


> The Scorpion downpipe for TTS I ordered, fitted fine to a Quattro TT.
> http://www.ghostbikes.com/13968-scorpion-exhaust-turbo-downpipe-sports-cat-audi-tts-mk3-15-.html


how long was shipping on this mate

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Omychron (Sep 9, 2016)

jabiqq said:


> Back from the tuners today. Revo stage 2 done. I think they applied conservative settings / low boost (95ron), but the difference is still tremendous. With the downpipe, the car is quite transformed. I have new tyres at the back (120 miles, Rainsport 3, two punctures at the same time!) and dynamically joining the traffic today in dynamic/sport with slightly turned wheels (from stop), I felt like I had 4 wheel spin (traction control on!) on dryish tarmac - had to back off and correct! Need to be careful with the throttle (don`t floor it guys with wheels turned :twisted: )! It really should come like that from the factory. It seems that now the traction is the factor, rather than the car.
> PS. Can the TT oversteer on heavy throttle like a RWD? It certainly felt like that! It never happened before..


Like Manu said, it is indeed possible to oversteer it, but I also only managed to do so on slippery surfaces.
I'm sure with your stage 2 the back lets go a lot faster!


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

tried just yesterday with fog, wet road and 0°C...roundabout, 2 gear, open the gas and the rear immediately took power and on the exit of the roundabout I was drifting but since I left the pedal because I didn't have much space, if you decrease the pedal, the car will cut the power on the rear as loose of traction but if you keep pressing it, you'll have good drifts! but too speedy!


----------



## giusemanuel (Feb 19, 2016)

Is there any improving for original exhaust of 2.0 tdi model?
By my research there is no cat-back neither downpipe for eliminate fap filter.

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## jabiqq (Apr 24, 2016)

Stanyer, the delivery was quick, I would say around 3 days.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

giusemanuel said:


> Is there any improving for original exhaust of 2.0 tdi model?
> By my research there is no cat-back neither downpipe for eliminate fap filter.
> 
> Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


maybe is not available at the moment but normally tdi cars can remove the fap like the cat for the petrol engines..


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Omychron said:


> jabiqq said:
> 
> 
> > Back from the tuners today. Revo stage 2 done. I think they applied conservative settings / low boost (95ron), but the difference is still tremendous. With the downpipe, the car is quite transformed. I have new tyres at the back (120 miles, Rainsport 3, two punctures at the same time!) and dynamically joining the traffic today in dynamic/sport with slightly turned wheels (from stop), I felt like I had 4 wheel spin (traction control on!) on dryish tarmac - had to back off and correct! Need to be careful with the throttle (don`t floor it guys with wheels turned :twisted: )! It really should come like that from the factory. It seems that now the traction is the factor, rather than the car.
> ...


1:25min


----------



## jabiqq (Apr 24, 2016)

That`s what you call progress


----------



## Stanyer (Jun 24, 2015)

jabiqq said:


> Back from the tuners today. Revo stage 2 done. I think they applied conservative settings / low boost (95ron), but the difference is still tremendous. With the downpipe, the car is quite transformed. I have new tyres at the back (120 miles, Rainsport 3, two punctures at the same time!) and dynamically joining the traffic today in dynamic/sport with slightly turned wheels (from stop), I felt like I had 4 wheel spin (traction control on!) on dryish tarmac - had to back off and correct! Need to be careful with the throttle (don`t floor it guys with wheels turned :twisted: )! It really should come like that from the factory. It seems that now the traction is the factor, rather than the car.
> PS. Can the TT oversteer on heavy throttle like a RWD? It certainly felt like that! It never happened before..


quick question on your farts haha, are they louder? Consistent. I found that with my dtuk box it would only fart loud in sport mode. They almost disappear in auto. I want loud farts with every change in every mode. Also did you change the air intake with stage 2?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jabiqq (Apr 24, 2016)

I would say that farts occur the same as with the standard exhaust & no remap, they are just louder. However, in all modes, the exhaust and gear changes are noticeably louder over 2000 rpm - a nice, deep rumble. I guess you would need a custom map for loud farts with every change. The farts are also much more pronounced when you rev high & still weak with low revs. 
I didn't change the air intake, but I gave it a swiss cheese treatment with a hole saw =)










Here are two videos taken before (day) and after (night) the new exhaust (sorry for poor quality):








When the car is stationary, it will only go up to 4000 rpm. The effect is stronger, than it is in the videos.


----------



## Stanyer (Jun 24, 2015)

jabiqq said:


> I would say that farts occur the same as with the standard exhaust & no remap, they are just louder. However, in all modes, the exhaust and gear changes are noticeably louder over 2000 rpm - a nice, deep rumble. I guess you would need a custom map for loud farts with every change. The farts are also much more pronounced when you rev high & still weak with low revs.
> I didn't change the air intake, but I gave it a swiss cheese treatment with a hole saw =)
> 
> 
> ...


nice cheers for the videos too 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Nice!holes old style..I hope they at least are from the wheel side and not on the engine side..just to take some fresh air..


----------



## jabiqq (Apr 24, 2016)

Manu, sure - on the wheel side. Nice whoosh when pushing really hard  This was done in July, I didn`t notice any issues with warm air from the engine. I`ve kept the original box just in case (this one is from ebay, a cheap second hand one), but no plans to put it back!


----------



## Stanyer (Jun 24, 2015)

I like the look of the carbon revo one. Adds abit of style to the engine bay. Although it may shout remap 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

My questions was just to be sure, I have a RHD!
As far as I know, make holes in the airbow don't give a real gain than the original but only different sound..someone even said to have bit lags at low revs..always thought to do that but never did!
I'll buy the Revo but after at least 2 years of life..ifAudi open the bonnet for any problem, I don't have much to say.......


----------



## Stanyer (Jun 24, 2015)

ManuTT said:


> My questions was just to be sure, I have a RHD!
> As far as I know, make holes in the airbow don't give a real gain than the original but only different sound..someone even said to have bit lags at low revs..always thought to do that but never did!
> I'll buy the Revo but after at least 2 years of life..ifAudi open the bonnet for any problem, I don't have much to say.......


ok guys so just need a little confirmation before i pull the trigger on a new exhaust. Can anyone confirm that exhausts designed for TTS fit the TT direct? No messing around. Obviously changing the diffuser. But i just need to know if pipes and brackets are the same? Some companies only do exhausts for TTS. If not il have to look at another company.

Cheers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

I can't help since TT and TTs are not the same car..they say


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

ManuTT said:


> I can't help since TT and TTs are not the same car..they say


So therefore just spam posting :roll:


----------



## Stanyer (Jun 24, 2015)

ManuTT said:


> I can't help since TT and TTs are not the same car..they say


please confirm manu. Your one of the very few who actually knows anything about the cars and posts usefull information instead of crap. The amount of help you have gave others is uncontested. Thats why i ask for your help

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Omychron (Sep 9, 2016)

Stanyer said:


> ManuTT said:
> 
> 
> > I can't help since TT and TTs are not the same car..they say
> ...


This. Lots of smart-ass answers, little actual help lately.
I, too, am looking to change my exhaust. Would be nice to know if the TTS ones will fit, as that more than doubles my options.


----------



## audinut (Oct 2, 2015)

Stanyer said:


> ManuTT said:
> 
> 
> > My questions was just to be sure, I have a RHD!
> ...


YES. Direct fit with TTS diffuse and bracket.


----------



## Stanyer (Jun 24, 2015)

audinut said:


> Stanyer said:
> 
> 
> > ManuTT said:
> ...


 cheers for the help audinut. Iv got the diffuser sorted. What bracket are you talking about? Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stanyer (Jun 24, 2015)

Also do the flaps work the same. If i put a valvetronic exhaust built for a tts on my TT the valves would work?

Cheers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## audinut (Oct 2, 2015)

The brackets to hang the end of exhaust to the bumper, should come with the diffuser when you buy it.

The flap works the same. There are 2 flaps on TTS exhaust, you just use 1 for TT.

There are 2 resonators in TT, when replacing the exhaust you may want to delete 1 of them to have louder sound, especially the fart. Be warned, you will have BIG fart.


----------



## Shaninnik (Sep 17, 2016)

Just be aware that regular TT exhaust has only one electronic valve motor, and if you purchase the exhaust for the TTS you will have to find second electronic motor for the second valve (TTS and most of the aftermarket exhausts for it have 2 exhaust valves and assumes that you reuse your existing motors from the OEM exhaust)


----------



## Stanyer (Jun 24, 2015)

Shaninnik said:


> Just be aware that regular TT exhaust has only one electronic valve motor, and if you purchase the exhaust for the TTS you will have to find second electronic motor for the second valve (TTS and most of the aftermarket exhausts for it have 2 exhaust valves and assumes that you reuse your existing motors from the OEM exhaust)


 ok guys thanks. The exhaust im buying comes with a control to operate the valves. Il figure it out 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stanyer (Jun 24, 2015)

audinut said:


> The brackets to hang the end of exhaust to the bumper, should come with the diffuser when you buy it.
> 
> The flap works the same. There are 2 flaps on TTS exhaust, you just use 1 for TT.
> 
> There are 2 resonators in TT, when replacing the exhaust you may want to delete 1 of them to have louder sound, especially the fart. Be warned, you will have BIG fart.


hi audinut is the second resonator after the cat?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

don't remove the second one


----------



## Stanyer (Jun 24, 2015)

ManuTT said:


> don't remove the second one


wher is it located

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rev (Nov 17, 2015)

From what I've seen, people usually remove this one:


----------



## Stanyer (Jun 24, 2015)

Rev said:


> From what I've seen, people usually remove this one:


dont think i have a choice the bullx exhaust is a straight pipe from the cat. So no resonators

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Rev said:


> From what I've seen, people usually remove this one:


exactly!
no resonator will be a bit noisy!


----------



## Stanyer (Jun 24, 2015)

ManuTT said:


> Rev said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well noise is what i want  manu can you help me out with these "brackets" what do they look like. Iv sourced a diffuser i just need the brackets

Cheers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

via PM


----------



## Stanyer (Jun 24, 2015)

ManuTT said:


> I can't help since TT and TTs are not the same car..they say


Just for arguments sake i got these sent to me from audi today



















Look like TT and TTS exhaust layout is the same. Like most things lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soundside (Aug 1, 2016)

Just saw this on youtube, what do you guys think about the sound of Bull X downpipe?


----------



## Stanyer (Jun 24, 2015)

Soundside said:


> Just saw this on youtube, what do you guys think about the sound of Bull X downpipe?


iv ordered a bull x catback system. Think the downpipe is for LHD only could be wrong

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Good confirm!
I like BullX..but too noisy for my police!


----------

